# Any bird experts here?



## Loohan (Aug 4, 2019)

Yesterday i heard a little squeal or chirp and saw a small brown animal in my houytuynia vines in front of my cabin. Then later got a view of her body. At first i thought she must have a nest with eggs in the vines she was warning me to be careful of, but now i think she might be some juvenile. I don't know much about birds.
I saw her around several times yesterday and then this morning when i took these pix. NEVER IN FLIGHT! She seems unable to fly and just hops around in front of my cabin.
Maybe she is just too young and fell out of a nest, i dunno.
Anyway, she must be finding plenty of bugs to eat.
I have asked my big snake friends to spare her...


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2019)

Pic didn't show for me, but its a bit late in the season for them to be leaving the nest now. Any of this year's hatchlings should be out and about doing their own thing by now. Might be an injured bird or a juvenile that just hasn't quite figured things out yet. The _best _thing you can do either way is to leave it alone and let nature take its course.


----------



## Loohan (Aug 4, 2019)

Strange. I posted the image from one browser, then used a different one to access Tom's reply. I was logged out on the 2nd browser and only saw a thumbnail of my image. Once i logged in i saw the full pic plus a box said click image for full pic so then i saw an even bigger version.
Yes i intend to leave it alone but was curious what kind of bird.
I don't know much but suspect it's a quail.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2019)

My friend Google says it may be a brown thrasher??? And, like you thought, a young bird


----------



## Loohan (Aug 4, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> My friend Google says it may be a brown thrasher??? And, like you thought, a young bird



Yes, i was just about to post that. A friend told me.
http://prairienature.blogspot.com/2012/07/fledgling-brown-thrashers-in-backyard.html

I didn't think to do a reverse image search.


----------



## wccmog10 (Aug 4, 2019)

They look like young brown thrashers to me. And it sounds like the behavior you’d expect from baby birds. The noises were probably food begging vocalizations. It could be that this was a second clutch for the parents- hence the late timing. I’m not sure if brown thrashers will double clutch or not. I believe several bird species will lay as many clutches as they have food and weather for.


----------



## wccmog10 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tom said:


> Pic didn't show for me, but its a bit late in the season for them to be leaving the nest now. Any of this year's hatchlings should be out and about doing their own thing by now. Might be an injured bird or a juvenile that just hasn't quite figured things out yet. The _best _thing you can do either way is to leave it alone and let nature take its course.



I second @Tom. Best thing is leave them be and let them do there thing.


----------



## Loohan (Aug 4, 2019)

I went out again a while ago and she hopped away from near my doorstep over to the basil area in front of the cabin, and started pecking for worms. I saw her swallow one. I finally got a bunch of worms going again after all the mulching i did last year. I went out to pick some basil for lunch but she didn't mind me, let me get about 2 feet from her. So cute.


----------



## JLMDVM (Aug 4, 2019)

Don’t know this bird variety but we have had recent youngsters with double clutching of our Barn Swallows. Ours here in Ohio almost always have 2 sets of babies with the second being what I would guess would be similar age to yours- fledglings. You could contact local wildlife rescue, but likely like Tom said they’ll make it at this point or they won’t.


----------



## Loohan (Aug 5, 2019)

I haven't seen it today. My big snake Fred denies eating her. 
Apparently it liked that area because it has deep peat moss and rotted organic matter, and i water it a lot to keep my basil going. I eat a lot of basil in the summer. Hence there are big worms near the surface, plus no doubt misc pests like snails etc.
We are in a droughty period now and the clay dirt is parched. My little basil garden provided conditions resulting in much available food.


----------

